# Schlaufenmontage...?!



## Adrian* (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,  #h 

Kann mir vielleicht einer die Schlaufenmontage für's Feederfischen genauer erklären? Wie man sie aufbaut, ich versteh immer noch nicht richtig wie die geht  #q


----------



## Herbyg (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Hallo Adrian,
Suchfunktion nutzen bringt meistens Erfolg.
Schau mal hier: Schlaufenmontage
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

vielen dank werd mal durchgucken!!


----------



## Schmoeller (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

[Dieses Posting mußte auf Wunsch des Admins von Angler-online.de entfernt werden, wo die Urheberrechte am Bild liegen, sorry dafür Leute. Thomas9904]

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

danke, ich werd mir das jetzt mal ausdrucken und was rum probieren vielleicht gibt es ja was


----------



## ossis angelladen (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

ich fische fast ausschließlich mit schlaufenmontage.
die gezeigte begrenzte schlaufenmontage ist eigentlich so nötig wie`n kropp und nimmt zu viel zeit in anspruch.
eine einfache schlaufenmontage führt zum gleichen erfolg. befindet sich der haken maximal 25 cm unterhalb des körbchens, ist der weg, den du dieses beim anschlag bewegen mußt, geringer als bei einer normalen laufmontage.
machst du das seitenvorfach nicht allzu lang, hakt der fisch sich genau so wie bei der begrenzten schlaufenmontage.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Hi Adrian
Ich mache die Schlaufenmontage so:
Du formst eine grosse Schlaufe, der überstehende Rest sollte etwa doppelt so gross sein wie die entstehende Schlaufe. In die grosse Schlaufe wird später der Futterkorb oder das Gewicht eingeschlauft. In den Seitenarm knotest du eine kleine Schlaufe und schlaufst dort das Vorfach ein. Die grosse Schlaufe sollte nie grösser sein als die Schnur in der du das Vorfach bindest, da es sonst zu Verwicklungen kommt, im Notfall die Schnurlänge dafür grösser einplanen.


----------



## Steinbeißer (1. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



			
				ossis angelladen schrieb:
			
		

> ich fische fast ausschließlich mit schlaufenmontage.
> die gezeigte begrenzte schlaufenmontage ist eigentlich so nötig wie`n kropp und nimmt zu viel zeit in anspruch.
> eine einfache schlaufenmontage führt zum gleichen erfolg. befindet sich der haken maximal 25 cm unterhalb des körbchens, ist der weg, den du dieses beim anschlag bewegen mußt, geringer als bei einer normalen laufmontage.
> machst du das seitenvorfach nicht allzu lang, hakt der fisch sich genau so wie bei der begrenzten schlaufenmontage.


 
Hallo ossis angelladen,

wie sieht denn diese von Dir angesprochene "einfache Schlaufenmontage" aus? Kenne bisher nur die oben gezeigte, "begrenzte", aber wenn`s einfacher geht... . 

Gruß, René


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (1. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ist doch eigentlich nicht sonderlich kompliziert und erfolreich obendrein. Fische mit der Browning Powergum Methode welche zwar auch ne Laufmontage ist, aber durch die Strömung genausowenig fein die Bisse anzeigt wie bei der Schlaufe. Bisse die an der Spitze zu sehen sind=hängende Fische. Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur ist einfach zu gross für feine Bissanzeige (welche in harter Strömung auch hart kommen  )


----------



## Adrian* (1. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@MainzG.

Kann man deine montage irgendwo sehen??


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@Adi: Meine die ist im Barbenforum von Drillingshase gezeigt worden http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41589&goto=newpost


----------



## Adrian* (2. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@MainzG.

Aaaaaaaaaah jetzt weiss ich auch wie die dinger funktionieren!!!
danke, werd direkt mal was zusammen bauen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@Adi: Ja klar. Kannste auch selber zusammenbauen. Lohnt aber bei dem geringen Preis der Fertigmontagen kaum noch. Hast mit der Geschichte keine Probleme mit Verwicklungen. Sag mal an wie es geklappt hat


----------



## Adrian* (2. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

ich muss die feederringe (so stehn seh im katalog)  erst noch kaufen gehen, ich hab zwar noch gummi hier aber das is nichts dafür....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (2. August 2005)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@adi: schick mir mal ne mail. möchte dir ne anleitung schicken


----------



## Dunraven (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Was hat das mit diesem Thread zu schaffen???
Und wenn es um Hardy geht, dann ist der erste Ansprechpartner Andal. Frag mal ihn oder Knispel, denn in diesem Thread wird das wohl kaum einer finden, und selbst wenn, es ist total off topic.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Feederkorb schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Hardy Spezialist Feederrute 11Fuss.  Feederspitzen 1-3 oz. G
> Gruss  Feederkorb.




Da du noch neu hier bist, mal ein Rat.

Mach dafür ein eigenen Trööt auf. Hier wird das wohl niemand finden.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Feederkorb schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Hardy Spezialist Feederrute 11Fuss.  Feederspitzen 1-3 oz. G
> Gruss  Feederkorb.



Es geht um ne Hardy- Rute u. du nennst den Thread Schlaufenmontage?!!|kopfkrat
Bestellst du beim Bäcker auch Paniermehl wenn du Brötchen willst?#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Es geht um ne Hardy- Rute u. du nennst den Thread Schlaufenmontage?!!|kopfkrat
> Bestellst du beim Bäcker auch Paniermehl wenn du Brötchen willst?#c




Den Trööt hat er doch gar nicht eröffnet.:m

Guck mal auf die erste Seite von wann der ist.:q:q

Er weiß anscheinend nicht wie man einen Trööt startet.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bestellst du beim Bäcker auch Paniermehl wenn du Brötchen willst



Das wäre ja dann auch ein Brötchen-Bausatz!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann auch ein Brötchen-Bausatz!


|muahah:
Ein Tisch mit nem Haufen Paniermehl = Trainingslager für StaSi- Aktenrekonstrukteure|sagnix|jump:


----------



## Feederkorb (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Was hat das mit diesem Thread zu schaffen???
> Und wenn es um Hardy geht, dann ist der erste Ansprechpartner Andal. Frag mal ihn oder Knispel, denn in diesem Thread wird das wohl kaum einer finden, und selbst wenn, es ist total off topic.


 
viel glück mit deinem brötchenteig.


----------



## Dunraven (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ok ich kapiere. Du bist einer dieser Leute die nichts als spammen wollen. Anders läßt es sich echt nicht erklären warum du in einem 5 Jahre alten Thread zu einer Feedermontage nach irgendwelchen Ruten suchst und jetzt irgendwelchen Stuß über Brötchenteig schreibst. Poste bitte endweder etwas sinnvolles oder lass es einfach. Keine Ahnung wie Du von meinem Hinweis wer Dir weiterhelfen kann jetzt auf Brötchen kommst, davon habe ich gar nichts gesagt.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ich muss gestehen ich bin absoluter Laie. Hab auch schon die Suchfunktion versucht. Was ist der Vorteil der Schlaufenmontage?

Alle meine Montagen sehen bisher so aus: Hauptschnur, Blei, Wirbel, Vorfachhaken. 

Ich hab zwar zwei Feederruten zu hausen, aber die Vorteile haben sich bei mir beim angeln im Fluss noch nicht ganz erschlossen. Wäre schön, wenn ihr einen Laien etwas unterstützen könntet.


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ganz einfach. 
Bei Deiner Methode: Fisch beißt, hebt die Schnur etwas an und merkt das Blei wenn die Spitze zittert bzw. kurz davor. Kann also loslassen.

Schlaufenmontage: Fisch beißt, durch die Schlaufe (die ja beim Futterkorb länger ist also der obere Teil) hebt er die Schnur an, das wird der Spitze gemeldet und die zittert bevor er das Gewicht überhaupt merkt, eben weil er da ca. 5 cm Spiel hat bis er den Korb bewegt.

Sie ist also deutlich sensibler da der Fisch bei Deiner Methode Blei und Spitze merkt, bei der Schlaufe nur die Spitze.


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Okay dann habe ich sie bis jetzt falsch gebunden.
D.h die Seite der Schlaufe wo der Futterkorb dran ist sollte länger sein als die gegenüber liegende Seite?
Denn nur dadurch ist ja solch ein Effekt zu erzielen oder ?!#c


----------



## Stefan 07 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Du machst einen Wirbel auf die Schnur und bindest eine ca. 40cm große Schlaufe. Jetzt nochmal unten an der großen Schlaufe ca.10 cm packen und nochmal 2 kleine Schlaufen machen. Das ist der Abstandshalter und das Vorfach wird dort eingeschlauft. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Okay dann habe ich sie bis jetzt falsch gebunden.
> D.h die Seite der Schlaufe wo der Futterkorb dran ist sollte länger sein als die gegenüber liegende Seite?
> Denn nur dadurch ist ja solch ein Effekt zu erzielen oder ?!#c




Richtig.
Du machst eine ca. 40cm große Schlaufe. 
Dann machst Du die Schlaufe gerade, so das alles gleich lang ist.
Danach ziehst Du an einer Seite halt ca. 5 cm Schnur an, damit die länger ist, dabei hältst Du es immer noch am Ende ohne Knoten fest. Da am Ende machst Du dann noch eine Schlaufe die ca. 7 cm lang (je oben und unten ist). Jetzt hast Du zwei Schlaufen, die mit den unterschiedlichen Längen und die kleine am Ende. 

Die kleine schneidest Du dann an einer Seite nahe am Knoten auf. Damit hast Du so ca. 14 cm Schnur am Ende der Schlaufe. An die Schnur kannst Du einen Mikrowirbel knoten oder du macht es so wie ich, ein Doppelacht Knoten drauf, auf den Knoten noch ein Doppelacht Knoten und das überflüssige Ende trimmen. Dann hast Du eine Schlaufe mit einem Stück Schnur an dessen Ende ein Knoten ist. Auf diese Schnur schlaufst Du Dein Vorfach. Der Knoten sorgt dafür das es hält.

Den Futterkob hängst Du dann in die längere Seite der Schlaufe (entweder hat der einen Karabiner oder ich nehme einen Doppelkarabiner dafür). Wenn du dann die Montage an der Hauptschnur hälst, dann hängt der Korb ganz unten und der Seitenarm steht schön ab. Von dem hängt dann das Vorfach runter. Fertig ist die Schlaufenmontage.

Die Sache mit dem eingeknoteten Karabiner finde ich persönlich schlecht. Das Ding ist einfach unflexibel. Ich nehme den Doppelkarabiner raus, und schon kann ich die Schlaufe samt Haken durch die Feederspitze ziehen, die Spitze wechseln und wieder durchziehen. Mit eingeknoteten Karabiner schneidest Du die Schlaufe auf und die Schlaufenmontage ist nicht mehr zu nutzen.


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto oder eine Zeichnung von dieser Art der Schlaufenmontage machen? Oder einen Link dazu geben. Ich kapier die glaube ich nich so ganz, bzw. kann mir nichts darunter vorstellen


----------



## Stefan 07 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Bei Google einfach Schlaufenmontage eingeben und dann mal auf Bilder, ganz einfach.

Die von meinem Vorgänger beschriebene Methode finde ich zu umständlich. Einfach 40cm Schlaufe machen, dann nochmal unten 2, oder besser 3 kleine Schlaufen, Wirbel in die letzte Schlaufe einschlaufen und fertig ist das ganze. Es verwickelt sich nichts beim Wurf, klappt alles wunderbar.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Paintballer (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ich glaube diese hier ist gemeint...

http://www.fischerforum.ch/coppermine/albums/userpics/10006/feeder.jpg


----------



## Stefan 07 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Genau, das ist sie, aber 60-80cm muß sie nicht lang sein.

Stefan


----------



## Dunraven (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto oder eine Zeichnung von dieser Art der Schlaufenmontage machen? Oder einen Link dazu geben. Ich kapier die glaube ich nich so ganz, bzw. kann mir nichts darunter vorstellen



Das Bild habe ich jetzt habe ich von der Seite  friedfischgruppe-aurich.de.vu/ wo es unter Feederfischen steht. 
http://www.ewetel.net/~tjarko.joosten/images/Schlaufenmontage_1.jpg

Einfach, funktioniert wunderbar und halt die übliche Montage bei fast allen die ich kenne. Die von Stefan finde ich persönlich zu umständlich und, wie schon gesagt, einfach nur schlecht weil man da ja ewig braucht bis man eine Spitze gewechselt hat. Wer will schon bei jedem Spitzenwechsel die Montage neu machen? Ist aber sicher wie bei allen Sachen, jeder wie er es mag, und ich mag es halt wenn ich eine gute Montage mit wenig Problemen und Arbeit beim Spitzenwechsel habe.


----------



## Stefan 07 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@Dunraven

Du hast die Montage nicht verstanden. Die ist kinderleicht und absolut super. Die Spitze, oder Vorfach wird einfach in den eingeschlauften Wirbel gehangen. Wirbel auf und das Vorfach einhängen. Probiere es mal, ist ganz einfach. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## tyirian (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ich fisch sehr gerne mit der Schlaufenmontage, allerdings hab ich ein Problem.

Wenn ich bei der Schlaufenmontage mit Wurm fische (im Fluß), dann hab ich ab und zu das Problem das der Wurm den Hakenschenkel entlang rutscht und sich somit in der Ströumg dreht, wobei sich dann die Vorfachschnur verdrallt. 
Ich hab zwar schon einen Wirbel zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur vorgeschaltet bringt aber leider nicht den gezielten Erfolg. 
Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß hier für eine Abstellmaßnahme?

Meine Schlaufenmontage schaut so aus, allerdings hab ich dort bei der kleinen Schlaufe einen Wirbel eingesetzt.


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Ich kannte die Schlaufenmontage halt nur mit 3 Schlaufen und nicht mit dem Aufschneiden. Wo liegt denn der Vorteil von einer Schlauge und der anderen die aufgeschnitten wird?


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@tyirian

Also ich verdrehe die 2. Schlaufe immer. Habe eigentlich nie Probleme mit dem Drall wenn ich Würmer drauf habe. Aber ich glaube, dass hast du auch schon gemacht oder?


----------



## tyirian (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Wobei das ja eigentlich nicht den verdrall unterbinden wird. 
Ich dachte eigentlich das der wirbel die Verdrehungen abstellt. Nur macht er das nicht, keine Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## Dunraven (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Stefan 07 schrieb:


> @Dunraven
> 
> Du hast die Montage nicht verstanden. Die ist kinderleicht und absolut super. Die Spitze, oder Vorfach wird einfach in den eingeschlauften Wirbel gehangen. Wirbel auf und das Vorfach einhängen. Probiere es mal, ist ganz einfach.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Du hängst Deine Feederspitzen in den Wirbel? Das verstehe ich echt nicht. Also ich stecke sie als Spitze und Bißanzeiger in der zum jeweiligen Gewässer passenden Stärke in die Rute.


----------



## Stefan 07 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@Dunraven

Dachte, du meinst mit Spitze das Vorfach. Beim Fliegenfischen sagt man das ja. Wie schon gesagt, meine Teamkollegen und ich sind sehr zufrieden mit der Schlaufenmontage und wollen auch nichts anderes mehr. Der Fisch spürt halt keinen Widerstand beim Biss. Wenn man mal ne Spitze wechselt geht das doch ruck zuck mit dem neubinden. Man wechselt aber auch nicht ständig die Spitze, deshalb sehe ich da auch kein Problem. Muß man bei deiner Montage denn nicht wieder alles neu machen? OK, wie sage ich immer, jeder, wie er möchte. #h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jack2jack (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

ich mache meine immer wie auf dieser Zeichnung
also mit einem 2. Stück Schnur und der Korb wird hinterher mit einem Karabiner da rein gehängt. So kann man schnell die Spitze tauschen, man muss nur den Korb am Karabiner so wie das Vorfach an der Schlaufe abmachen.

Grüße


----------



## Dunraven (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*



Stefan 07 schrieb:


> Muß man bei deiner Montage denn nicht wieder alles neu machen? OK, wie sage ich immer, jeder, wie er möchte. #h
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Wie bei Jack2jack, Du hast nur den Karabiner oder Doppelkarabiner in der Schlaufe. Den raus (öffnen und das wars) und schon kannst Du ja alles durch die Ringe ziehen. Selbst der Hakn kann dran bleiben, der funktioniert wie eine Nadel. Kannst den aber auch abmachen. Ist ja nichts das in den Ringen hängen bleibt. Das mit dem Spitzenwechsel kommt eben drauf an. Passiert ja immer mal vereinzelt das die Schnur sich im die Spitze dreht und Carbon bricht so leicht. 

Wobei noch öfter ist es eben dass man zu Beginn erstmal die passende finden muss (und bei uns sind die Aufbauzeiten sehr kurz) oder dass eben durch Ebbe und Flut die Strömung zwischen 100g Körbe und Stillstand wechselt.

Das mit dem jeder wie er möchte sagte ich ja auch schgon, ist eben eine Geschmackssache. und meines ist ja die Schlaufenmontage, also sind wir uns auch da einig dass sie super ist. :m


----------



## bream94 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Haalo
du kannst Schlaufenmontagen auch kaufen,tu ich auch immer.Bezahlste für 3 Stück 3 Euro.Marke:Browning,hatte noch nie Probleme mit diesen Montagen und noch nei einen Verloren (aufgrund von hängern,usw)
mfg


----------



## darula (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Jo die Nutze ich auch!
Nur das man da keine verliert...naja, das hängt mal wieder vom Gewässer ab. Ich hab schon etliche verloren. Nimmst die Ier oder die IIer? Ich frage mich da ab und zu, ob man die auch "verkehrt herum" nutzen kann...


----------



## MoselBarbe (7. September 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte auch gerne die Schlaufenmontage nutzen, aber mit durchgehender geflochtener Schnur und ein Stück Powergum zwischen geflochtene und Vorfach schalten. Mein Problem ist, dass die Knoten der Schlaufenmontage nicht richtig halten. Wenn man die Schlaufenmontage auseinanderzieht, gehen die Knoten immer auf. Machen immer einen Achterknoten. Könnt Ihr mir helfen dabei, wie ich die Montage hinbekomme, ohne das die Knoten sich immer aufziehen? 
Diese Montage hat Zammataro im Matchangler mal vorgestellt, als er mit seinem Team am Amsterdamer Rheinkanal gefischt hat. Nur die Abbildung war so schlecht, das man nicht richtig erkennen konnte wie sie gebunden wurde.


ernie05


----------



## Dunraven (7. September 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

Du kannst ihn ja mal fragen. Den Bericht hat er auch auf seiner Homepage als PDF so dass man vergrößern kann, aber das sieht mir eher so aus als sei es eine Seitenarmmontage, denn einen Schlaufe sehe ich da nicht wirklich, dazu ist es selbst in der Vergrößerung nicht gut genug zu erkennen.


----------



## MoselBarbe (12. September 2010)

*AW: Schlaufenmontage...?!*

@Dunraven  Ja stimmt. Scheint wirklich eine Seitenarmmontage zu sein. Habe Ihm eine Email geschrieben, aber als Antwort habe ich nur ("muss dir Quetschhülsen besorgen und dir ein paar Powergums damit fertig machen") bekommen. Das erklärt doch nicht die Montage. Gibts denn hier im Forum keiner der die Montage kennt, oder eine ähnliche fischt???    ernie05


----------

